# Career wise... what does everyone do



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

I am a E911 Telecommunicator with almost 9 years experience as an emergency call taker. I am certified as a Basic Telecommunicator, LINK/NCIC (state and nation wide criminal justice database computer), EMD (Emergency Medical Dispatch) Advance EMD, Crisis Negotiations, and Enhanced Telecommunications . I dispatch for a multi-service agency, dispatching 2 Law Enforcement agencies, and act as a contact dispatcher for state agencies that are involved with incidents that occur in our county such as Dept. Fish/Wildlife, Kentucky State Police, and US Corp of Engineers. I dispatch for 2 fire departments, an ambulance service, rescue squad, city sanitation, and utility departments. I have been with my current employer since 1999.

I am also a Kentucky Licensed Real Estate Sales Associate. I plan to become a broker in the near future. I am only 2 classes away from being able to take the Broker's examination.

I have recently completed EMT class. I passed my skills examination with flying colors, and took the written National Registry Exam just this past Thursday night, and should receive the results from that test in 3-5 weeks. I will keep you all posted with the results of that.

And finally, I am a volunteer firefighter. Became a Certified Level 1 firefighter in 1997. I will use my EMT licensee to act as an EMT-FF once I've received confirmation of passing the test. 

My future plans are to maintain my EMT-FF and serve my community on a volunteer basis, teaching my son the fundamentals of helping a person in need and by showing him in many ways how to be an admirable young man beginning at an early age and carrying those atributes through out all of his life.

Career wise, I will retire from E911 in just 16 years.. it seems so far away, yet so close, especially with my little boy- he's just 1 1/2 , will be 2 in Sept.

Then I will pursue Real Estate full time, working for myself, I can contribute more time and work to the fire dept.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I am a seventh-grade language arts teacher. This is my second year in seventh grade. I taught third grade for five years, and kindergarten for three. (ten years total) I also just volunteered to be the junior high cheerleading coach/sponsor.

Other than that, I am a member of our church session, head of the Christian Education committee, organizer of Vacation Bible School, Nursery/Sunday School teacher....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am nearly embarassed to say







I am just a stay at home mom. I just had a second round interview to work part time at a new clothing store coming to our town. It sounds like nothing next to you guys.







I was a lifeguard up until 2 years ago. I also taught water aerobics and swimming lessons. I don't do any of that anymore though.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I am a stay at home mom to Fantasia lol. I am also the head of the nursery (age 0-3) at my church. Recently my mom's church started paying me to update their web page so I do that as well.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 23 2005, 10:27 AM
> *I am nearly embarassed to say
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Don't be embarrassed! It's hard work being a stay at home mom. Look at my above post and you will see that I don't even have kids! Just a stay at home mom to Fantasia! But to be fair I have handicaps that don't allow me to work. I haven't had a job since just after college and that was only for a few months till I had to quit because of the pain.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm a registered nurse and a licensed nursing home administrator. I was on a rescue squad for a number of years in a volunteer capacity. I've done a lot of different specialites, including ER, OR, urgent care and cardiology, but for the past 10 years, I've been in long-term care, either as the Director of Nursing or as the Administrator. Mostly as Administrator, which I found I prefer. I sit on the Tri-County (Mason, Lewis & Thurston) Regional Ombudsman Advisory Board and am currently the chairperson. 

Gotta say, though....I sure do miss the adrenalin rushes from the ER and rescue squad. Ain't nothin' like driving an ambulance rig to the scene with sirens and lights, and going to work on whatever you come upon. I was on the heavy rescue team as well (jaws of life, hydraulic lifters, etc.). Ahhhh, those were the days.......


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Yeah, I'm still in school, and thats a hard choice. But since I would like to make a lot of money...










Maybe a National Geographic photographer or a cinematographer(I think thats what it's called.)


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Gotta say this: I was also a stay at home mom, once upon a time, and let me tell you that is the most important job anyone can have! Getting to raise, mold and teach young ones to be good and decent members of society ain't nothing to sneeze at. What bigger, more important job could one have?? Please don't apologize for that or feel ashamed. Ever! You are doing exalted, terribly tough, and sometimes thankless work that so often goes unappreciated. Do people think solid citizens fall from trees?







Stay at home moms deserve




























!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Carol Ann_@Apr 23 2005, 09:45 AM
> *Gotta say this: I was also a stay at home mom, once upon a time, and let me tell you that is the most important job anyone can have! Getting to raise, mold and teach young ones to be good and decent members of society ain't nothing to sneeze at. What bigger, more important job could one have?? Please don't apologize for that or feel ashamed. Ever!  You are doing exalted, terribly tough, and sometimes thankless work that so often goes unappreciated. Do people think solid citizens fall from trees?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I totally agree with you,NEVER feel bad about that Triste


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

I am a RN student and can't wait to finish. Feels as though I have been attending forever. I interviewed yesterday for an internship in the ER with a second choice of OB. Cross your fingers for me. I turned down a position at another hospital which was asking that you sign a contract for a year intern and a year after school. I just did not want to sign contracts, I want the opportunity to decide after school where I want to work.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I am a Barber/Stylist.I own my own shop (22yrs.) I have three emplys.and my daughter is going to school for the same,so she will be joining me in a year and a half.To carry on the family tradition.I am also looking to purchase another shop very soon.So I am excited about that!
When I retire,I want to be more involved with rescue and fostering.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am a medical student and I have one more year to graduation!! All my friends from med school are graduating this year but I chose to do a year of research. After med school, I will hopefully do a residency in pathology!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have been a stay at home mom for 17 years. Once my kids entered middle school and high school I started doing some freelance work with graphics, photo slide shows and web design. A few years ago I started taking classes (with my kids) in American Karate. I have continued to train and will be taking my black belt test this July. I currently teach karate to elementary school children in an after school program and plan on continuing in that direciton.

I have to agree with the posts above about being a stay at home mom. These years have been the most important and gratifying, it is difficult seeing them slowly pass. Of course this is how Tiki came into our family.... hum, I guess I do need another fur baby  

Judi


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am a Management Consultant at a global professional services firm. I graduated in 2003 from the University of Toronto with a degree in Engineering. During my undergraduate, I worked at IBM for 16 months and continued working part-time during my last year. When I graduated, I decided it was time to look for new job and ended up where I am. I do enjoy my job because it is fast-paced and a wonderful learning experience. They say 1 year in consulting is 3 years in industry.

In a year or two, I plan to go back to school. I am still up in arms if I should do my MBA, Law or DVM degree. Haha...pretty broad.

But in the mean time, I am striving to become a Maltese show person and hopefully breeder one day. I also actively volunteer for a local rescue and foster dogs and cats. In my spare time, I make doggie websites.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I am the director of supplier diversity for a medical products and services company. I tried to be a stay at hom mom but I just couldn't do it. I guess I am just destined to be in corporate america.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well I am in high school, need to find a part time job very soon lol. I have no idea what I am going to study and a seriously need to start coming up with some ideas (my guidance counsiler was not please when I told her I had not clue what I want to study). I am kinda messing around with some idea but I really dont know.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi ,
I also am a stay at home mom. But I consider myself the CEO of the family lol. I do go in to our office construction and electrical twice a week and pay the bills thats if the kids don't need me for rides and stuff or something doesn't need doing at the house laundry etc. well maybe I go to the office once a week lol when I get the time.. Daughter getting her license May 1  Scared to death , I rememeber being sixteen (I know you have to let them grow up but boy is it hard) any way that will help alot with driving.. give be some free time. And I almost forgot I'm the proud Grammie and primary caregiver to Summer, 5mos. Christy 10 yrs. Joey (cat) 3yrs. and Precious (cat) 15 yrs. I would post picture here if I new how lol. :lol: Lifes pretty good at my house














no complaints.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Apr 23 2005, 09:15 AM
> *Well I am in high school, need to find a part time job very soon lol.  I have no idea what I am going to study and a seriously need to start coming up with some ideas (my guidance counsiler was not please when I told her I had not clue what I want to study).  I am kinda messing around with some idea but I really dont know.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55659*


[/QUOTE]







Hi Liily ENJOY high school it starts going by to fast after you get out be young and have lots of fun


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

My first job is as a stay at home mom. I have three kids who are all school aged. Along with that, I do consulting work from home. For many years, I was a lobbyist in DC representing a variety of clients from the real estate industry. Currently, I do more political and non-profit fundraising work. It helps to pay a few bills, but honestly, I think I'm ready to retire! I am also the director of marketing for our family business. Basically that means that I do all the marketing and promotions work for our family business, which is run by my brother. And finally, I am also in the process of developing a new technology for mass marketed products. Currently I am in the process of having the technology patented. Once we've completed that phase...it's on to financing.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm happy to say that I have a job I've wanted since I was five years old, LOL. In a little different capacity, at least. I grew up wanting to play baseball, and I've spent the last five years working for different MLB teams. I started a part time job with the Braves, and moved up here to Cleveland when I got a full time position with the Indians. LOVE IT! I've been in retail way too long, but this is my foot in the door to get a position in fan development that I'm searching for. (anyone have any Baltimore Oriole connections??? lol) Currently, I'm helping run all of the souvenir stands thru out the ballpark.

I was working for a surf shop in FL and had an opportunity to go back to school and finish my degree, and I thought "WOOHOOOO! I can finally get out of retail!" So I got my degrees in communications and graphic design, and here I am. Back in retail. LOLOLOLOL. I do love what I do, and even though I have some excruciatingly long hours when the team is in town, I'm fortunate enough to have some GREAT friends who Buttercupsit during the day for me. Also, if I hadnt taken this job, I wouldnt have met my current boyfriend, whom I absolutely adore...and he and buttercup also have formed a "mutual admiration society"







I'm a very lucky girl























What an interesting thread. I've learned a LOT about you guys!  

Ann Marie and The "We're really closet Oriole fans...ssshhhhhhhh!" Buttercup


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I just recieved my wedding planner certification last summer. I'd like to take some business classes though and open a boutique one day.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Theresa+Apr 23 2005, 11:22 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hi Liily ENJOY high school it starts going by to fast after you get out be young and have lots of fun








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55661
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah I know I keep saying that, but I have really totally but it off until a few months ago when i relized i should seriously start looking into it. Right now i have a list (yes it is actully a list) of things that are supposed to be things I would like and right now I am looking a lot in to Urban Planning, but I dont really know and there are like sub catigories within.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i'm going to junior college right now. i will hopefully transfer to a 4 yr in fall '06 and after a few years of going there---i plan on going to veterinary school. currently i'm job-less but i went to the l.a. times today and i'm getting a job as one of those paper 'boys'. lol. i will be starting work at 2:30 am on monday! :new_Eyecrazy: but i will be making $240/week...so its not too bad. lol.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

I am a Reiki therapist, which is a hands on modality of energy healing (let me tell you, Tavish loves getting a treatment). I am very spiritual and as such I am continually focused on personal growth and my path towards enlightenment. From a young age being or connecting with "God", "Spirit" or "the Universe", depending on what you believe in, has been the most important part of my life. I am also an artist with a degree in fine arts. I draw, paint, sculpt and do photography, as well as costume design (as such Halloween is my fav time of the year). I did begin my university career in science, and have most of a BSc., but I was compelled to transfer into fine arts and have not gone back to finish my science degree as of yet. Most likely I never will... I'm too busy loving Tavish all day long!! It has been wonderful getting to know you all so much better through this thread! And to all those stay at home moms, I have the utmost respect for you. You are doing the toughest job out there and you should only be proud of yourselves!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 23 2005, 09:14 AM
> *In a year or two, I plan to go back to school.  I am still up in arms if I should do my MBA, Law or DVM degree.  Haha...pretty broad.
> 
> But in the mean time, I am striving to become a Maltese show person and hopefully breeder one day.  I also actively volunteer for a local rescue and foster dogs and cats.  In my spare time, I make doggie websites.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55657*


[/QUOTE]

CharmyPoo,

I think you should go for DVM degree!!!







Since you volunteer for rescue organizations and foster, you have a love for animals. Its probably one of the most important reasons why people go to vet schools!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm happy to say I'm a stay at home mom to Frosty! I've been retired for several years from a position as Executive Assistant to a "lumber baron" in a large wood products company. I also handled their HR department for about 500 people. That took care of 12 years of my life, and before that I was a Realtor specializing in relocation and residental sales. I spent my child rearing years as a single mother raising my daughter and son. For the last 14 years I've been married to a childhood friend I didn't even see for 35 years, then wah-law---there he was and get married we did! My daughter is a wonderful mother of 2 daughters and works for Nike, my son is a amazingly successful owner of his own business and also has 2 daughters, one of which is delivering her first child next month. So I'm about to become a great-grandmother!! I have fun telling people that because it gets me all kinds of amazing compliments saying I don't look over 45!







Whatever, there are days I *feel* like a great-grandmother! My husband and I love to RV camp and study birds and all the beautiful flora and fawna on our camping trips mostly here in Oregon where there is a never ending variety of beautiful places to go.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanaH_@Apr 23 2005, 08:08 AM
> *I am a RN student and can't wait to finish.  Feels as though I have been attending forever.  I interviewed yesterday for an internship in the ER with a second choice of OB.  Cross your fingers for me.  I turned down a position at another hospital which was asking that you sign a contract for a year intern and a year after school.  I just did not want to sign contracts, I want the opportunity to decide after school where I want to work.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55647*


[/QUOTE]

Good luck!!!!







I am sure you will get the ER internship.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been with my present employer for 22 years, in a variety of positions. I spent quite a few years in management and a few years ago I went back to school to get my MA in Organizational Management, to update my skills. Then, some things at my workplace changed and my job morphed to one that I truly love. Because of my long tenure with the company, my title is Executive VP, but my duties are mostly creative. I am responsible for the entire product assortment for a niche catalog, which includes about 600 unique items (not including multiple SKU's, etc.). I am responsible for product selection and product design. Each year I design and develop several original items. I also am responsible for the catalog itself, directing our artist and writer as well as planning and managing our photo shoots. We add about 150-250 new products a year. In addition, I also am responsible for our web site's look and feel as well as overseeing that the functionality is intuitive, that it is optimized for search engines, etc. This job is really a lot of work for just one person and I spend most weekends and evenings working from home, in addition to the time I put in at the office. I love it, though! I realize that a job that involves creativity is a good fit for me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 23 2005, 11:15 AM
> *I am the director of supplier diversity for a medical products and services company.  I tried to be a stay at hom mom but I just couldn't do it.  I guess I am just destined to be in corporate america.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55658*


[/QUOTE]


I admire people who are stay at home moms...but it is not for me...I love my teaching job because it allows me to be off when my children are. We get all the holiday breaks together. Usually summer is about as long as I can stand to be home and not busy in the classroom...8-9 weeks, and we fill that with busy-ness...If I was a stay at home mom, I would turn into one of the soap-opera watching/bon-bon eating overweight ones!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Triste--shut up! LOL Being a fulltime mother is the HARDEST JOB! It's a 24 hr thing and your kids' future and well being is in your hand. 

I should be embarrassed (but I'm really not LOL). I'm still in school studying to be a dental hygienist. But let me tell you. If I do have skin kids, they will be my number one priority and the majority of my time will go to them the first few yrs of their life.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Apr 23 2005, 09:49 AM
> *I am a Reiki therapist, which is a hands on modality of energy healing (let me tell you, Tavish loves getting a treatment).  I am very spiritual and as such I am continually focused on personal growth and my path towards enlightenment. From a young age being or connecting with "God", "Spirit" or "the Universe", depending on what you believe in, has been the most important part of my life. I am also an artist with a degree in fine arts. I draw, paint, sculpt and do photography, as well as costume design (as such Halloween is my fav time of the year). I did begin my university career in science, and have most of a BSc., but I was compelled to transfer into fine arts and have not gone back to finish my science degree as of yet. Most likely I never will... I'm too busy loving Tavish all day long!! It has been wonderful getting to know you all so much better through this thread! And to all those stay at home moms, I have the utmost respect for you. You are doing the toughest job out there and you should only be proud of yourselves!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55675*


[/QUOTE]

Tavish - I, too, believe Reiki is a truly wonderful and positive modality, and as a recipient of its benefits, I can attest to its healing properties.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scottchelf_@Apr 23 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Then I will pursue Real Estate full time, working for myself, I can contribute more time and work to the fire dept.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55631*


[/QUOTE]

WOW! kudos to you scottchelf for helping the community AND doing all that, I'm embarrased to say right now I am not working at all, well not a real job, I took an early "retirement" a few weeks ago at the ripe age of 32, my job was in sales up until then, to the kitchen and bath industry, VERY stressful job but monitarily rewarding enough to afford the opportunity to take some time off, decompress and let my wife support me for awhile









in the meantime I am doing alot of work to our house, just finished the vinyl siding, going to do the gutters next, have built some furniture for the house, a few pet beds, done some landscaping and hired someone to redo our tub/shower as me and my wife remodel the rest of the bathroom, sometime this year I wil also design and build our new kitchen myself

I am also working on some websites, I own a few hundred domain names, i buy and sell them, i build websites and i own/run other forums besides SM, this is my "hobby" which is now starting to make "some" money for me in different ventures

AND, the big news, I hope, me and a former co-worker are hoping to start our own doggy day care business later this year or beginning of next, I am doing alot of research now and in the hopes we secure the proper fianincing we will get it off the ground, her and her family operated a boarding kennel in England, where shes from and we both love dogs so we will see what happens


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Very cool, Carol Ann!! Many people are not familiar with Reiki, but it is becoming more popular and is being received well in the medical community, particularly hospitals that help people beat cancer. It is used in conjuntion with radiation and/or chemo to faciliate and speed up the healing process. It can be used at any time by anyone, however, and is a wonderful way to heal not only physically, but emotionally ands spiritually as well. If you ever need a distance session PM me!


----------



## luvmymacy (Mar 18, 2005)

I am a retired operating room nurse (I know what you mean about the adrenalin rush, took a lot of call saw a lot of gunshot, stabbings, car accidents etc.) Now my husband & I enjoy each other we live in the country he raises English Shepherds & I love my Macy & Pretty Boy. He has put me in a grooming shop behind our home & I groom for the community (we live in a very small rural area) & I love it. Enjoying being a first time grandmother. We also stay busy with our church.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by luvmymacy_@Apr 23 2005, 05:53 PM
> *I am a retired operating room nurse (I know what you mean about the adrenalin rush, took a lot of call saw a lot of gunshot, stabbings, car accidents etc.)*


my wife is in radiology, some of the stories she has


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Apr 23 2005, 02:04 PM
> *Very cool, Carol Ann!! Many people are not familiar with Reiki, but it is becoming more popular and is being received well in the medical community, particularly hospitals that help people beat cancer. It is used in conjuntion with radiation and/or chemo to faciliate and speed up the healing process. It can be used at any time by anyone, however, and is a wonderful way to heal not only physically, but emotionally ands spiritually as well. If you ever need a distance session PM me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55722*


[/QUOTE]

Tavish - Without hijacking this thread, I've got to say that a reiki session will relax one way better than an hour with a masseuse (and I LOVE deep massages). I had to experience it to believe it. I go mostly for purposes of de-stressing, but I do know that the healing aspects for illness or injury are incredibly beneficial and have helped me for those times as well. And you are so right about the spiritual and emotional bennies! You provide an excellent source of healing; it's a gift!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I will graduate in May 14 with my Bachelor of Science in Nursing.







I will work as a grad nurse in the ICU (Intensive Care Unit) starting May 23rd (then when I take my boards-within 90 days of graduation, and pass-hopefully first time!







, I will be a registered nurse, instead of a grad nurse.) I am so ready to be done!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Gotta say this: I was also a stay at home mom, once upon a time, and let me tell you that is the most important job anyone can have! Getting to raise, mold and teach young ones to be good and decent members of society ain't nothing to sneeze at. What bigger, more important job could one have?? Please don't apologize for that or feel ashamed. Ever! You are doing exalted, terribly tough, and sometimes thankless work that so often goes unappreciated. Do people think solid citizens fall from trees?  Stay at home moms deserve    ![/B]


I completely agree. It is easier to go to work then raise a child properly.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tavish_@Apr 23 2005, 03:04 PM
> *Very cool, Carol Ann!! Many people are not familiar with Reiki, but it is becoming more popular and is being received well in the medical community, particularly hospitals that help people beat cancer. It is used in conjuntion with radiation and/or chemo to faciliate and speed up the healing process. It can be used at any time by anyone, however, and is a wonderful way to heal not only physically, but emotionally ands spiritually as well. If you ever need a distance session PM me!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55722*


[/QUOTE]

Wow, I didn't know that. Very interesting.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well im sure everyone knows im a vet student..i will have my DVM a year from now. i also do a little photography and computer graphics as a side hobby


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> Very cool, Carol Ann!! Many people are not familiar with Reiki, but it is becoming more popular and is being received well in the medical community, particularly hospitals that help people beat cancer. It is used in conjuntion with radiation and/or chemo to faciliate and speed up the healing process. It can be used at any time by anyone, however, and is a wonderful way to heal not only physically, but emotionally ands spiritually as well. If you ever need a distance session PM me![/B]


I am familiar with Reiki but have done it only on Alex and myself for now. I have been attuned to Reiki I and II. Since I don't want to go into teaching, not sure yet if I want to take Reiki III.

Besides that I work from home. We are a small supply company selling oilfield equipment to overseas customers (http://www.compudrillintl.com). My husband does the technical stuff and I am doing the accounting. But most of my life I have been a stay at home mom raising my daughter. My husband used to work overseas and it was not possible for me to work (tho I worked for a while part time at the French Consulat in Kuwait). I know what stay at home mom do and even single mom's do. When my husband worked offshore I was by myself a lot of times and believe me, if something brakes down it always will when your hubby is not there.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

I am still in school! I am a biopsychology major and hope to pursue pharmacy in the near future. my real passion lies in pharmaceutical research. however, i am still young and testing my talents. i have always had a great passion for becoming a jewelry designer and hope to do this on the side if not as a career!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Apr 23 2005, 11:14 AM
> *But in the mean time, I am striving to become a Maltese show person and hopefully breeder one day.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55657*


[/QUOTE]










that's awesome.

i'll buy my next puppy from you!! lol by the time you get started breeding, i'll probably be old enough to have my own dog..


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> Without hijacking this thread, I've got to say that a reiki session will relax one way better than an hour with a masseuse (and I LOVE deep massages[/B]


I'm a Certified Massage Therapist.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Apr 23 2005, 08:28 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



Without hijacking this thread, I've got to say that a reiki session will relax one way better than an hour with a masseuse (and I LOVE deep massages

Click to expand...

*I'm a Certified Massage Therapist.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55853
[/B][/QUOTE]








Sorry! I love both modalities, as I said. I was referring especially to the spiritual/emotional relief I derive from the reiki. That in no way takes away from the enjoyment and relief I feel during and after a good massage. I did not mean to make less of massage therapists...both have places in wellness. Please forgive my thoughtless remark!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ourprettytessa----I WANT YOUR ROTTWEILER!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 24 2005, 09:25 AM
> *ourprettytessa----I WANT YOUR ROTTWEILER!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

oh thank you! she really is the most loving rottie i have ever had! if you really love her, she will be having puppies in December of 2005!!!


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

It's interesting to see the diversity of occupations and interests on this board!









I work in communications/PR with our provincial government here in Nova Scotia. I'm what you'd consider a departmental spokesperson (lots of media interviews, coaching other interview candidates, etc.), besides strategic communications, speechwriting, advertising, writing promotional materials (like brochures), planning news conferences and events, etc.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm an RN, trained as a Family Nurse Practitioner, but decided not to practice. I also completed an emphasis in Nursing Education when I did my Master's. Currently I'm just working very part time as a clinical nursing instructor for the local community college. I've just applied for a full time position which will give me the summers off which I like. I'm board certified in Medical/Surgical and Ambulatory Care Nursing. My primary background is in geriatrics, but my experiences have included long term care/rehab, medical/surgical, veterans (VA), military (USAF clinic), family practice, telephone nursing and women's health. I quit working full time in November and really consider myself semi-retired (after 15+ years). If I do get the faculty position, I'll need to take only one class to get my second Masters (Nursing Education). 

Prior to becoming a nurse I worked for Burger King and Sears when in high school, then entered the USAF as a "load toad" (bomb loader) from '82-86. I was a SAHM for 2 years while we were in England then started nursing school on return to the States in '88. I've been a USAF wife (another career in itself) since 1983 (DH is still active duty after 22+ years)...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angus_@Apr 24 2005, 12:43 PM
> *It's interesting to see the diversity of occupations and interests on this board!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You and I have some common responsibilities.... I also am involved heavily in our advertising and promotions..... directing the writing of press releases, etc. Your job sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a doctorate in psychology and specialize in geriatrics. I love this as my people are so loving. I work with the staff in consultation, but primarily just get to visit my wonderful ladies and gents and talk with them about what is on their mind. I use pet therapy often. I've done this for five years, but prior to that, I worked as a clinical psychologist in private practice fourteen years. I was also doing mental status exams and testing for those trying to get disability. I saw some wonderful, needy people here, but also saw some of the true low lifes as they were trying to beat the system to get a check. Women would coach their children to cheat, and grown adults would come in and tell me about their three ears and the pink elephants in the room. At least a third of the people I saw were blatent cheaters. The last straw was when the sex offender came in fresh out of prison, high on drugs, cursing me. I was already working with the elderly, and knew this was where I wanted to be. I was threatened off and on, had to call the police, and once run out of my office on crutches when a man grabbed me under the table and threatened me because he ate white people. 
I was a stay at home mom when my children were young, and I count that as my most rewarding (and hardest) job. I started back to work when my youngest entered kindergarten as their school was 25 miles away, and I had an office just down the street where I could work school hours, then we could come home together.
I am also considered a breeder of Maltese as I've sold three pups this year, two last year, and one the year before. Next to God and my children, they are the love of my life, and I'm working to have some I'm proud of in the show ring. I also know they are my therapy--and my obsession.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Apr 24 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I have a doctorate in psychology and specialize in geriatrics.  I love this as my people are so loving.  I work with the staff in consultation, but primarily just get to visit my wonderful ladies and gents and talk with them about what is on their mind.  I use pet therapy often.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55949*


[/QUOTE]

I really admire your work with the elderly. My mom was in an assisted living facility around the corner from my home, and I was there a couple times every day and got to know the residents quite well. They would light up at just a simple "hello, how are you". They were just precious......


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Apr 24 2005, 04:49 PM
> *I have a bachelor's in History and English.. and no, I don't plan to teach.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Since you like history, you could be a curator at a museum.... starting out perhaps as an assistant, etc. That would be a neat job! We have an historical museum here and right out of college I applied there but then realized that I was not particularly interested in history... thought it would've been a great job for a history major.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 24 2005, 03:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really admire your work with the elderly. My mom was in an assisted living facility around the corner from my home, and I was there a couple times every day and got to know the residents quite well. They would light up at just a simple "hello, how are you". They were just precious......
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55952
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks, but I think I'm the one who benefits from what I do. How many jobs do you know where eveyone is glad to see you? They compliment you on your dress (one told me I looked pretty in red, diaper and all). I haven't started wearing them yet, but I guess she just assumed I was like her. With just the least little attention to them, they give you so much more back. And, when I have a dog with me, I'm swarmed. I've placed two dogs in homes in the past, and I have one going soon (donated-mixed breed-not a Maltese) who will be a permanent resident there.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I too am a stay home mom. I have been home for a little over six yeras now. I have to wonderful boys age 6 and 4. 

I graduated with a double major in Marketing and Advertising. I was offered a job doing magazine ads for Nine West Shoes But my new husband had just been given a promotion at the bank he worked at. Knowing I wanted to stay home with my children when the time came I turned it down because we would have had to move four hours away from his job. I took a job at a daily newspaper in the ad department and learned within the week that I didnot like it. It was all canned or word ads nothing creative. There was an opening as the society editor and I moved deparments and it was pretty much a marketing job. LOL...I did all the community evnes, club news, student of the months, weddings, anniversaries, engagments and obits. I also became the official tour guide for all the girl scout and cub scout troups. LOL...I really loved the job and the community people i worked with. My bosses was a diffent story. lol...I quite after the birth of my first son and have never looked back. LOL

I also have had my state appriasal licence. I let them expire for lack time but plan on renewing them when my kids are in school full time and I find some time.

I love to sew and do custom overalls, capris and shorts that I sell at a boutique in town and on the internet. I would love a boutique of my own but I don't have the financing or time. I took a few classes in cake decorating and now I do cakes for all my friends kids parties. I only planned on doing it for my kids but then someone asked me to do one for them and one thing led to another and I do it on the side some. I also do computer graphics and small websites for the pageant community. (stop rolling your eyes. lol)









I also am the head of the local Girl Power program which is a non-profit self-esteem/growing up female program for fifth grade girls. It is for the entire country...we usually have around 600 girls attend the one day seminar each year.

I do all this during my "free" time between carpool, coaching soccer, t-ball, being the class mom, going to all the field trips and volunteering at my sons school.









wow I think I was way less busy when I did work 50 hours a week









I'm not sure what I want to do when I grow up...ummm I mean when my boys grow up


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 23 2005, 09:27 AM
> *I am nearly embarassed to say
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
triste ~~ Dont ever be embarressed about being a stay at home you have the most important job in the world ,now when you are old and gray your family is the ones to be with you your job will have lonnnnng forgot about you !! kudos to you !!! The hardest job you will ever Love!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

our pretty tessa.....isnt the rott just a baby? like 8 or 9 months old? 

*and i dont like puppies. LOL....i want your dog.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! We are a diverse group. I can't really say that I'm a stay at home mom, because my daughters are 20 and 22. I did work after college (I have a degree in Personnel Management) and I put my husband through dental school and residency. While my kids were still at home I did a LOT of volunteer work. These days I play tennis, go to lunch with friends, etc. Its a pretty stress-free life.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 24 2005, 08:18 PM
> *Wow!  We are a diverse group.  I can't really say that I'm a stay at home mom, because my daughters are 20 and 22.  I did work after college (I have a degree in Personnel Management) and I put my husband through dental school and residency.  While my kids were still at home I did a LOT of volunteer work.  These days I play tennis, go to lunch with friends, etc.  Its a pretty stress-free life.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56010*


[/QUOTE]

I hope you appreciate it!!







I'm home sick with a sinus infection yet on catalog deadline so I've been working all weekend between naps and haven't even had supper yet so I can finish proofing for our artist and then take it to her tonight... no rest for the weary.... or the sick!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Apr 24 2005, 07:18 PM
> *  These days I play tennis, go to lunch with friends, etc.  Its a pretty stress-free life.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56010*


[/QUOTE]


Thats exactly what I would love to do when my kids are grown. Sounds like a great way to spend the day.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I was young I was a Nurse's Aide with the intent of going into nursing. ( Both my deceased Mom and my sister are nurses) I truly admire that profession. 
I LOVED geriatrics but not so much the other phases of nursing. I also always loved the beauty business so I got my license and worked for a few years for someone else then opened my own salon.. later also had a bridal/special event business.. but doing both was a bit much. and gave me little or no free time. if i wasn't working I was doing bridal event shows on week-ends and there was also the trips into NYC to the various trade shows to keep up with the trends etc.
My hubby is retired and with missy .. I really wanted more free time. I retired but missed the "public" so I decided to reopen my salon but only on a much more limited time and I decided I wanter to cater to the senior group of ladies. It allows me to fulfill to some extent that love I had back when I was young and an aide working with older people. 
I still do all ages.. but I really focus on catering to the older and have to admit enjoy them the most.
I have one lady just turned 105 .. about 2 years ago she had to go into a nursng home.. her mind was sharp as a tack! I now do a "younger lady".. turned 102 just a few weeks ago. She has a marvelous sense of humor and fantastic zest for life. My 3 rd oldest is 91.. SHE! still does the accounting for her nephew who is an attorney! She was just attacked in a local supermarket parking lot.. the creep demanded her pocketbook... and she told him no! and clentched it to her body. he tried pulling it from her but the spunky littl gal refused to let go. Sooo he punched her in her bad arm ( damaged rotor cuff) which forced her to finally let go but as luck would have it an off duty cop was just pulling into the lot saw the situation and he jumped out of his car and caught the creep! When it was mentioned to her that it was "dangerous" to try to 'fight hm" her reply is .. SOMEBODY" has to at least TRY! to stop these predators!. her feeling was.. I didn't care about anything in my pocketbook but I had my daughters photos and I didn't want some pervert having her photos!! God love her.. she is some interesting gal! She's extremely intelligent and artistic.. I so look forward to her every visit.
I have come to learn so many lifes lessons from these people.. they still love life and even those who have a lot of hardships and heartaches.. they still manage to see the 'roses". 
I hope I add a bit of 'sunshine" to their lives by helping them feel good about themselves. Every month I decorate according to the "theme" of the month.. They get a kick out of that. holidays i give them all a "favor" of some kind. I serve them coffee and refreshments. They seem to enjoy all the attention and I enjoy giving it.
I try to keep my prices modest as possible so they aren't "hard-pressed" to indulge themselves ( though some I have could buy and sell me a few times over!  ) but the majority .. no.. they are on very limited incomes. But I now look as this not so much as a "career".. more like a paying hobby. That's the nice thing about my "older" stage of life...and 'settled" I can do what I want!








Missymom


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Terry how sweet of you to take such good care of those old ladies. I bet they appreciate you very much. I don't know if there are a lot of hair dressers left that know how to do the hair the old way. But maybe those ladies want to keep up with the young ones and get the latest hair cut


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Apr 24 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Terry how sweet of you to take such good care of those old ladies. I bet they appreciate you very much. I don't know if there are a lot of hair dressers left that know how to do the hair the old way. But maybe those ladies want to keep up with the young ones and get the latest hair cut
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well I have been in the business a long long time so have had to learn all the way thru the years to keep up with the styles and trends. ( trade shows .. classes.. etc) 
.. and yes many still like the "old-days" dos..( rollers/ teasing etc)... and I can provide that if that's what they want.... others are very much up on the trends and want the cuts and blow-dry. One day I had a 4 generation family in.. They even brought a camera in to have their photos taken from grandma to great grandbaby. that was a real fun day!
One of the most fun I have is teaching make-up. I give free lessons and no, I don't sell the products as I want then to learn how to make the most of their appearance and not like I'm pushing poducts on them. I personally buy products they can get easily at any local pharmacy so reasonably priced. This way they know exactly what to get. One lady just glowed after a very subtle but enhancing makeup session. She said she felt years younger. It was just heartwarming to see her almost "giddy" ... so sweet! Some don't get a chance to do a lot of shopping so if they like the result and want the products.. I go pick it up for them and they just pick it up when they come in for their hair. Most have done a great job picking up an the application of the make-up. I feel no matter what age you are.. you should be the best you can be and most especially feel good about yourself.
Terry and Missy


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

I work as a nurse's assistant on a Labor and Delivery floor at one of the hospitals in Cinti. I wouldnt give up my job for the world!!! (Well, maybe to be a stay at home furbaby mom....) Im in RN school, with what seem like a million years to go, but Im workin on it. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished_@Apr 25 2005, 07:24 AM
> *I work as a nurse's assistant on a Labor and Delivery floor at one of the hospitals in Cinti. I wouldnt give up my job for the world!!! (Well, maybe to be a stay at home furbaby mom....) Im in RN school, with what seem like a million years to go, but Im workin on it.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56131*


[/QUOTE]
awwwwww that must be so awesome !!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by treasures_cherished_@Apr 25 2005, 07:24 AM
> *I work as a nurse's assistant on a Labor and Delivery floor at one of the hospitals in Cinti. I wouldnt give up my job for the world!!! (Well, maybe to be a stay at home furbaby mom....) Im in RN school, with what seem like a million years to go, but Im workin on it.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56131*


[/QUOTE]


I would love that job!!







I don't know that I would want to be an OB, but I would love to be a nurse that helped with the delivery.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I have an RN degree, did nursing for many years. I also flew medi-vac for 2 years out of a hospital in North Carolina.....I walked away from nursing, just to burned out and the last case I was on in ICU did it for me. I finished my shift and walked out, never been back since. Currently I am a Manager at one of the largest Food Banks in the Southwest, I do all the food purchasing here and we also have a grocery store in-house for our clients so they can save money on their food bills. I manage that department as well. I love my job here, it still is in the "helping others" field and can be very challenging. I consult with other food banks across the U.S. to set up their own grocery stores for their people. I also do quite a bit of puplic speaking which relates to hunger and solutions for it. I really like this job, it doesn't own me like nursing did....







I also am involved with a prison ministry at church, I really like that.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Apr 23 2005, 04:58 PM
> *AND, the big news, I hope, me and a former co-worker are hoping to start our own doggy day care business later this year or beginning of next, I am doing alot of research now and in the hopes we secure the proper fianincing we will get it off the ground, her and her family operated a boarding kennel in England, where shes from and we both love dogs so we will see what happens
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55720*


[/QUOTE]
Good Luck, Joe! That would be a lot of fun.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm a Quality Assurance Specialist (I test software). I really like it but when I have kids I would love to be able to stay home with them either full time or part time. But that is at least a few years away.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I am a housewife and caregiver to my father-in-law who lives with us. I also help care for my parents. My father is only semi-retired but he has vision problems and is blind in one eye, and my mom has various (well controlled) health problems. 

I stopped working in 1991 even though my husband and I had been married for just four years. He afforded me the opportunity to be there for my parents after his mom died suddenly. It was a real wake up call to set life's priorities straight. He also has an excellent job in a municipality and his hours were always so _off_ from mine that we never saw each other. This made it easier to actually be together.

The most important job I have is being a full time mom to Chloe. I also do the accounting for my family's business. Chloe and I would go into the office once a week for that, but now we work from home.

Some days are definately easier than others but overall I'm very blessed.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Lilly521: You have *PLENTY* of time! Don't stress yourself out. Take a bunch of gen. ed classes until you find something that truly interests you...


I work for a consulting and outsourcing firm as an entry-level analyst, and for the past few months there have been major rumblings of a lay-off. Well, it was confirmed a couple of weeks ago that 50-60 people will be laid off from my practice (still not sure what it means to me, but it looks as though they will no longer be needing a team in MI). 

I graduated in 2003 with a degree in PR/Advertising, of course the market was in the gutter when I graduated so I was thrilled when I was offered a position with my current company even though it is nothing I went to school for. I have decided through my (almost) 2 years here, that I will not pursue another position in this company, I just know in my heart it wouldn't make me any more happy then I am now. 

Like I have mentioned a few times, I had one of those "life-changing" events this past summer and I have really tried to find my "passion" for working. Let me just tell you that the search is still going. I have so many interests, like interior design, or health and fitness, but I don't know if I should go back to school or what. I just don't know if I made a mistake with what I went to school for. Since I live around Detroit our economy relies so much on the BIG 3 that we feel every little ripple. Needless to say our economy is yet to be on the "ups". 

I know I need to stop waiting and just buckle down and look for a job where I will be happy to go to work. I need to stop being so picky looking for "the perfect job" and start looking for the "right" job....

:new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 25 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Like I have mentioned a few times, I had one of those "life-changing" events this past summer and I have really tried to find my "passion" for working. Let me just tell you that the search is still going. I have so many interests, like interior design, or health and fitness, but I don't know if I should go back to school or what.  I just don't know if I made a mistake with what I went to school for.
> 
> I know I need to stop waiting and just buckle down and look for a job where I will be happy to go to work. I need to stop being so picky looking for "the perfect job" and start looking for the "right" job....
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Natalie, I'm right there with you!!! I have a BS in business administration with a concentration in mgmt, and a psych minor. I also have a pharm tech certificate. I'm working for my fam's business and taking some classes now, just to get the feel for different things. I kinda feel lost now, and I wish I could figure it all out


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 25 2005, 03:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natalie, I'm right there with you!!! I have a BS in business administration with a concentration in mgmt, and a psych minor. I also have a pharm tech certificate. I'm working for my fam's business and taking some classes now, just to get the feel for different things. I kinda feel lost now, and I wish I could figure it all out








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56399
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am there too.... I have a bs in actuarial science & my mba. I like my job but it is just that a job. I have thought about going back to study law or to get my relators lisense but I just don't know. I am truelly envious of those that love what they do.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 25 2005, 04:06 PM
> *I am truelly envious of those that love what they do.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56408*


[/QUOTE]
ME TOO!!! :new_Eyecrazy: They're sooooo LUCKY







and I'm soooo jealous!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut+Apr 25 2005, 04:12 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO!!! :new_Eyecrazy: They're sooooo LUCKY







and I'm soooo jealous!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56415
[/B][/QUOTE]

ME TOO!!!!! I have no idea what it is like to get up and go to work and actually like it... I dread going to work everyday







.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@Apr 25 2005, 09:19 AM
> *I am a housewife and caregiver to my father-in-law who lives with us.  I also help care for my parents.  My father is only semi-retired but he has vision problems and is blind in one eye, and my mom has various (well controlled) health problems.
> 
> I stopped working in 1991 even though my husband and I had been married for just four years.  He afforded me the opportunity to be there for my parents after his mom died suddenly.  It was a real wake up call to set life's priorities straight.  He also has an excellent job in a municipality and his hours were always so off from mine that we never saw each other.  This made it easier to actually be together.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Candice, yours is one of the toughest jobs around....caring for our elderly parents. It's very difficult to "care for them" and still find the right blend of "caring" and letting them be "independant". I admire you for this choice, not one that everyone would make. I do home care from time to time when a friend or someone I know needs somebody to come in evenings/weekends once in a while. I often do respite care on the weekends so caregivers can get away for a few hours. Just remember to not lose yourself while caring for your parents. You need time to yourself too!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Apr 25 2005, 03:16 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

ME TOO!!!!! I have no idea what it is like to get up and go to work and actually like it... I dread going to work everyday







.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56422
[/B][/QUOTE]
Me four! I just hate my job so much..


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Apr 25 2005, 03:40 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me four! I just hate my job so much..








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56449
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm not the only one then. 

I am pretty unhappy at what I do *most* of the time too, unfortunately. I used to be a hairdresser, I started that at the ripe age of 16. It was a fun job. I was never this unhappy but the money and no benefits was getting me nowhere. I decided to go back to school, and now I *am* the IT department of a small software develpment company. I like the benefits and such, but I just dont see myself here much longer (in my dreams). I need to socialize, be around people! Even if I was out in the general population (I have my own locked office), I couldnt gab because the programmers need quiet. This is definately a totally different world from what I was used to, and I hate most things about it except its the only way I can support myself. I need to move on, but I cant seem to decide what I want to do when I grow up! I sit here all day and wish I was home with Phoebe


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok....im jobless again. lol. i went last night/this morning (2:30am...







) i hated it. it was the los angeles times paper route. and everyone just seems like a d*ck...so i decided that i didnt want to work with them.


----------



## charmed (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Apr 25 2005, 05:46 PM
> *ok....im jobless again.  lol.  i went last night/this morning (2:30am...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

What a great way to take your dog for a walk while you throw papers.








I tried working for a paper as a delivery person once and I lasted about as long as you did DoctorCathy.


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm a student. I'm going for my bachelor's, majoring in English and possibly minoring in history.

I once had a teacher that I greatly admired. She made had a big impact on my life, and didn't even know it. It was then that I decided I wanted to teach high school, and I've stuck with that decision for 3 years now.

I want to make sure any student of mine is literate when they graduate (illiteracy is more common than you might think). I want to get them motivated and interested. I want to see if I can tie modern movies to literature, and rap to poetry(because I've heard some rhymes that I think Shakespeare would be proud of.) And, I want to make them feel like someone cares about them. I read a statistic once that said something like 70% of teenagers complain of _loneliness_.

Sure, I frequently hear horror stories about how truly awful and thankless teaching is.

But I can't shake the feeling that it's up to me to _do something_. 

I want to be the one that cares about them, invests in them, and motivates them to do something great with their lives.


----------



## charmed (Apr 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stini_@Apr 25 2005, 06:47 PM
> *I'm a student.  I'm going for my bachelor's, majoring in English and possibly minoring in history.
> 
> I once had a teacher that I greatly admired.  She made had a big impact on my life, and didn't even know it.  It was then that I decided I wanted to teach high school, and I've stuck with that decision for 3 years now.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


WOW! Christina,

I think I want to have children just so you can be their teacher. Everything you said is very true. I think we need more teachers like you with such enthusiasm, optimism and dedication.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, I’m probably the least exciting out of you all… I’m the “lost” one.









When I finished highschool I wanted to go to university, but my parents had just moved too and were back to one wage (only my mum had a job at that time) and I didn’t want to be a financial burden on them, so I told them I didn’t want to go. 

I got a job as a junior administrator at a local law firm. Within 9 months I was moved into full-time administration. I wasn’t particularly happy in the office, and took up my nursing degree the year after I started there (while still working full-time). I’m sorry to say that I truly hated the university and the course and dropped out after the first 6 months. I then tried out for the Ambulance, but their selection process was awful and very strict at the time (they have changed it now because they couldn't get anyone). I lasted 9 months of the 12 months recruitment process, then didn't make it to the next (and final) section.









A year after being moved to admin, I was appointed head of administration/office manager and about one year after that I became a paralegal. I started my law degree. It was with a new university and I loved everything about it. It was challenging, interesting, the university was wonderful and it was so exciting and gorgeous to visit during residential schools. 

Unfortunately, toward the end of my first year an old worker came back to the firm. She was a very not nice person and worked to make my life heck. She caused me great emotional and physical stress. I would cry every morning because I didn’t want to go to work and I didn’t feel like I could function.









Management went down the toilet – it was never great in the first place, but was worse when she returned (she was part of management). [I’ll give you an idea how bad this place is… When I left there were 35 employees, 7 of those were partners and 2 were associates – now there are only 2 of the original people who were there with me and 6 of the partners and 1 of the associates! Each and every one left because of the management and attitude in the office!] After putting up with it for 6 months, I decided enough was enough. I resigned. -_- 

Unfortunately the whole experience made me hate law – well, not hate it, but I just couldn’t be around it, I couldn’t study it – I wanted to wipe the whole experience (4 ½ years in total) out of my memory. I couldn’t bear to work in legal in this area of the country again – in fact I vowed to never work for a privately owned law firm again – and I still stick to that. -_- 

I then took up a 7 week temporary contract at an electricity company (HUGE state-wide power supplier). The position was just basic administration and data entry, working with finances – paying accounts etc… my plan was to try to work my way into the legal & insurances division of the company and then recommence my law studies…. well that was April 19 last year and I’m still here LOL. Obviously nobody likes to leave here cos it’s good – in over a year not a single position in legal & insurances has become available! I’m bored with the job, but they’re great people and the pay is very good. The contract looks to be up around Christmas this year. 

I also took up coaching sports acrobatics gymnastics in January this year. I am the Head Coach and run the entire program. I also coach womens artistic gymnastics lower levels (0, 1c, 2b, 2c, 3b & 3c). Trying to save up to buy a place. 

Still haven’t decided if it will be for investment purposes or for me to live in. I’m really sick of office work – and to be honest I didn’t really want to be in an office in the first place. By end of this contract I will have 6 years officework experience – 6 years that I didn’t particularly want (but then, I wouldn’t be where I am today if I didn’t do it). So I am hoping to hit the road and do something different.

My current plan is to head down to New South Wales when this contract is up. I’m going to go to a station (either Wombamurra Station or Oakhampton Station (both outside of Tamworth – the country music capital in Aus!!) and do the farm safety course, brush up on my horseriding etc (these guys train you fully as a stationhand – teach you horsemanship, mustering, mechanics, gun handling, etc – although I already have some knowledge in this area). Once you’ve done that, they help you find a placement… and you can head out to a Station and work for a while. In the timebeing, you can work at either of those stations in exchange for food and board (no exchange of money) ….

You can do anything out on the property from domestic, organic gardening, stationhand, shearing, nanny… anything! Nothing more peaceful IMHO than living off the land, finding who you are and what you want!!! 

The other thing you can do is go into the WWOOF program. It’s basically a work for food & board program – you can travel all around Australia to stations involved in these programs and you never need any money! 

It’s all just thoughts… just know I’m not going to stay where I am!

And that’s my life story… sorry to put you through it! LOL


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow...there are really a lot of interesting people here on this site! My job is really not that exciting. I am the chambers administrator for a federal judge. I have been here for ten years this month. Prior to him being appointed to the bench I was his legal assistant for two years. I have been in the legal field for 24 years. During that time I became certified as a legal assistant. I let the certification expire once I began working for the court. I have two children. My daughter is 17 and is busy in cheerleading, student council, and various other school activities. My son is 14 and plays football, basketball, and baseball. My husband is the athletic trainer and soccer coach for one of the local high schools here. So between my husband, daughter, and son I am at a sporting event of some sort most of the time during the week.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

About 10 years ago, when my kids were older, I decided to go back to school for accounting. After 18 credits a job was listed in the paper that I felt I would be great at. I wrote a great cover letter saying that even though I had very little work experience, I had a great deal of life experience. Out of 40 applicants, I got called for an interview and out of 5 interviews, I got the job. They told me it was my letter that got me the interview. I have been here 8 1/2 years. I work for a small non-profit called the Regional Trail Corporation. We are the owners and developers of rails-to-trails in southwestern Pennsylvania. I have an 18 member volunteer board of directors and I did have one boss. They fired him last May and it has been just me ever since. I do a little bit of everything. Basically, I am the boss of me. I do the books, pay the bills, answer the phone and talk to people who drop in. We a sort of a visitors center for the Youghiogheny River Trail (pronounced yock-a-ga-knee). I am one of those people who love my job. I come in smiling everyday and leave smiling as well. I do a lot of volunteer work with the trail (I take care of the website) and with the high school band (right now I am the Secretary of the Band Parents organization) Next week we are taking the band to Gatlinburg, Tennessee. This is my first time as a chaperone on the trip. I hope I live through it. I guess I am sort of long winded, but sometimes you get on a roll.


----------



## g1enda1e (Apr 22, 2005)

<span style="font-family:Times">aside from being a mommy to Peaches....i go to school full time currently working towards my speech pathology assistant certificate...only to then transfer out of a JC and continue my studies in communication disorders and speech pathologist liscence. (pheew







will be in school for a very long time). 
Aside from school, I also work as a paraeducator for the Orange County Department of Education, where I work with special education children as well as children with disabilities. Thats all.







</span>


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g1enda1e_@May 3 2005, 08:23 PM
> *<span style="font-family:Times">aside from being a mommy to Peaches....i go to school full time currently working towards my speech pathology assistant certificate...only to then transfer out of a JC and continue my studies in communication disorders and speech pathologist liscence. (pheew
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

My baby sister got her bs in speech pathology and is now getting her masters in special education. The one thing she didn't count on was how hard it was to get into a good masters program for speech pathology they are very picky. So best of luck to you and study hard.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh just a little update I think I picked what I want to major in lol its called "Comminity/City/Regional Planning", its a type of architecture but instead of designing a building you design the whole town, like in New York City how you dont really need to have a car thats the type of stuff you design.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm a stay at home mom-that works out of the home. I make Crystal jewelry, and recently started a line of pet products to help pay for my Doberbaby's emergency surgery two weeks ago.

I was an Assistant Manager of a bank for 13 years until my daughter was born, I have my NYS LVT license but never worked at it-NO MONEY!!

I was a volunteer FF for 6 years, I'm an EMT-CC, and I was in the Heavy Rescue company-New Hyde Park Fire Department. LOVED that work. I miss it and my fellow members terribly,(but I do get to see them at the installation/exempts dinners once a year) I did it while pregnant with all three of my children-that was a sight. (I left because we moved 40 miles from NHP-my response time would have been insane...lol)

Anyhow-I also have my bachelors degree in Biology-I wanted to go to medical school, but like my husband says-"I met him and he ruined my life" LOL-I'm glad he did!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@May 3 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Oh just a little update I think I picked what I want to major in lol its called "Comminity/City/Regional Planning", its a type of architecture but instead of designing a building you design the whole town, like in New York City how you dont really need to have a car thats the type of stuff you design.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59532*


[/QUOTE]
Awww, glad to hear that you think you have decided what it is you want to do!








Best of luck!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't think I've posted here.. I'm a teacher in a private Catholic School and have been for the last year and a half. I'm finishing my certification this week (yay!) and hoping the school will have a full time position for me.

I teach high school math, geometry, physics, pre calc and french.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm a senior in college double majoring in math and electrical engineering. i plan on going on to graduate school to get my masters in computer science. A LOT of work, but i feel like it'll be worth it at the end


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am an environmental law paralegal. For those of you who still haven't figured out "what you want to be when you grow up", relax. My children were half grown when I got involved in local environmental issues up in Dutchess County, New York which led me to go back to school to get my paralegal certificate. I love what I do now, its a passion more than a job.

BTW, I was a stay at home mom until my youngest started middle school, another job I had a passion for. Don't ever downgrade yourself for staying home and raising your children. Count your blessings that you are able too. It's the most important job you'll ever have.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

As usual, I couldn't agree more!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

this whole stay at home mom thing reminds me...

my friend has a 'stay at home dad', and i remember when we were younger (10-11) we had dinner at another friends house. her dad was asking what our parents do, and she was like "my dad stays at home with us and sometimes does landscaping" and the dad said "thats all?!" in a really disgusted voice









i hate how some misinformed people look down on stay-at-home moms/dads... its soo rude.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 4 2005, 02:23 PM
> *this whole stay at home mom thing reminds me...
> 
> my friend has a 'stay at home dad', and i remember when we were younger (10-11) we had dinner at another friends house. her dad was asking what our parents do, and she was like "my dad stays at home with us and sometimes does landscaping" and the dad said "thats all?!" in a really disgusted voice
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My aunt and uncle own one of those do it yourself car washes. My uncle used to work but 1.5years ago got laid off. They decided to have him stay at home with their 3 boys, which is a big task. They have a 6 year old, a 3 year old and a 1 year old.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+May 4 2005, 03:29 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My aunt and uncle own one of those do it yourself car washes. My uncle used to work but 1.5years ago got laid off. They decided to have him stay at home with their 3 boys, which is a big task. They have a 6 year old, a 3 year old and a 1 year old.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59757
[/B][/QUOTE]
My bf has a daughter and WHOA!!! One kid is A LOT of work and he shares custody with his ex-wife, so we even get a few days off. There was something on the news a few nights ago about how stay at home parents really have like 8 different jobs like driver, chef, cleaner, planner, etc.... They broke down the pay for each job and it came out to a salary of almost $100,000 a year to be a stay at home parent. If only someone would pay that! I think it's great that so many people can be stay at home parents!!! I am in awe of all of you and I think your job is one of the hardest and most rewarding out there!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

When we decided to have children, I gave up a nice practice to be a Stay at Home Mom. I did this for 11 years, and I don't regret it for a minute. One of my daughters has two children, and she has put her PhD in psychology on hold to be a Stay at Home Mom. Her twin decided the high pressure of one of the big four CPA firms wasn't for her, and quit at the manager's level to start her own business so she, too, could be flexible when she has children. Her work required her to work a minimum of 85 hours a week during busy season, so she knew that woun't be fair to children, or her husband.
I can tell you that there were years, while my husband was establishing his business, that we lived a conservative lifestyle, and my daughter with children and a husband in graduate school is doing the same now, but I don't regret it for a minute. If I had it to do over again, I wouldn't do it different. I'm just proud that my girls see those years I was home with them is the same type lifestyle they want for their children.
For all of you who are home with your little ones, my hat is off to you.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I must tell you something I think is funny. When my children were young, I would have all three in tow, go to pay for something, and people would look at my check with doctor in front of my name and ask what my husband did. This happened a lot as I probably looked more like a nanny than someone with a degree. When I would tell them I was a psychologist, some would have to ask me how to spell it to put it on the check. Well, one day, I got fed up. From that time forward, anytime I got that question about my husband's profession, I just told them he was a hit man for the mafia, and looked them dead in the eye.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@May 4 2005, 06:39 PM
> *I must tell you something I think is funny.  When my children were young, I would have all three in tow, go to pay for something, and people would look at my check with doctor in front of my name and ask what my husband did.  This happened a lot as I probably looked more like a nanny than someone with a degree.  When I would tell them I was a psychologist, some would have to ask me how to spell it to put it on the check.  Well, one day, I got fed up.  From that time forward, anytime I got that question about my husband's profession, I just told them he was a hit man for the mafia, and looked them dead in the eye.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's really funny. I think it would be great to stay home with children (and that's what my sister is doing). However, I don't think I could do it. We hope to have children during my residency and I would only get 4 weeks off after childbirth







. Sounds awful, doesn't it? I probably should have had a kid this year when I have a more flexible schedule.... but I am not quite ready yet!! I worry who will watch our kids as both my in-laws and my parents are in different states.


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Im a nanny. I used to teach preschool then befor that I was a hairstylist


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

i recently got a new job as a secretary at a hospital in dallas. 

my first check rolls in next friday, and i'm setting 100% of it aside in a 'maltese savings fund.' :lol:


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by debinmo64_@May 28 2005, 09:34 AM
> *WOW! We have such a diverse mix of people on this board! How exciting. I also
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I went to college at SMSU! I loved Branson way back then but I haven't been in years. I think my favorite place was Charleys Steakhouse or whatever it was called with the HUGE pool table in the entry all and you can watch them cook your steak.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

I am a Neonatal Nurse Practitioner, working only in the NICU. Worked and went to school while raising my kids as a single mom, got my final degree after my kids were grown, now I am doing what I love! But I would give all I have if I could have been home raising my two kids. I missed so much.
Quincymom


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well, I was a receptionist for a prominent company in Adelaide, Australia. I am now retired and living in the United States and married to a wonderful American man who I love with all my heart







. We plan to travel about the country here so he can show me the sights





















, but for now I am content just communicating with all the wonderful people I have managed to find both here and on other sites on the net. :lol: Plus, having the pleasure of being loved and owned by our wonderful little Scooby who keeps us very busy with all his beautiful loving ways and special little antics.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I have had several jobs in my time. I was a stay at home mom for 4 years after my first child was born.  I sold Avon during this time just to have something to do. I worked 9 years in the clothing industry as an inspector. Then I had my second child and stayed home until he was a year old







and went back to work part time at a local Dairy Queen and eventually became a Night Shift Manager over about 14 teenagers. I loved this job and wish I still had it. The business burned down and they didn't rebuild it back.







Now I work for a major grocery store and I have several jobs within the company. I started out as a Produce Assistant Manager. Then I moved to a Deli worker. Then I moved to the Floral Department as an Assistant Floral Manager. I loved this job. I became a Professional Floral Designer. I worked in that department for 2 years. Now I am training to become a Frontend Manager. I just started this job last week and I have a lot to learn yet. It is not a hard job. I also during this time helped raised tobacco on a 400 acre farm. Alot of hard work and I sure don't miss it at all. I learned a lot about farming. My children and I use to raise a big garden every summer and had a lot of fun watching it grow. We always had a lot of problems with the oppossums and deer eating our corn. I don't think that we ever got any out of all the years we raised it. So this what I have done since I started in the work force.


----------



## lilluv117 (May 20, 2005)

Hi,

I'm a student at Long Island University in Brooklyn, NY. I'm going to school to become a Nurse and then a Nurse Practitioner. I would love to work in the Obstetrics department. My second choice is NICU. I recently got accepted in the nursing program and I start taking the Nursing classes in the Spring semester. After that, I'll get my BSN in two years so I have about 2 1/2 yrs. left. I know it will go fast. I've already done 3 years of college and it flew by! 

In addition, I work full time as a legal secretary/administrative assistant. It is very difficult going to school full time and working full time but I live on my own and have bills to pay so I guess that's life.







But it will all be over soon and I know it'll go fast. I can't wait to start the actual nursing classes. I'm so bored of these regular prerequisites! lol


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

What a brilliant thread topic! I guess I forgot that all of us are really "other" people besides being "Maltese" people.







I am awed at the diversity here.....although it seems there are a lot in the medical fields.

I feel for those of you still searching for that career/job fulfillment. 9/11 and the economic downturn after that has affected many career aspirations and left a void of opportunities. In some ways, that could be a blessing. 

As a single mom many years ago I just went for the highest paying job I could get with just one year of college (was pre-med for DVN) and it was in Telecom! I had been an Aircraft Electrical Equipment Repairman for the Air Force as a civilian during the Vietnam war and had all this electronics education and got on as a Central Office Technician with the phone company.

I moved into Sales eventually (still chasing the $$$$ for 2 teenage daughters) and now I'm "infected" with Sales.....it's what I do. And I was always shy, insecure and low-key!

The telecom bust finally took me down and I went from 6 figures to high 5's and then was laid off from that income level twice in one year so I figured Telecom was through with me and I was through with Telecom.

I decided to become the Sales Manager for husband's company (see Ask Jose) and now he's got me doing almost everything....I sell the ads, self-taught myself to use CorelDraw to design and print the ads, write the copy, drive the route to get accurate directions, draw up contracts, make up the invoice, collect the revenues, change the paper and ink ribbons in the kiosks.......while he looks for another investor after our original one passed away recently.

The job I really want is MsMagnolia's!
















I do needlepoint, sewing, and cake decorating for hobbies but I really love cookie decorating! One of these lazy days (????what's that?????) I'll post some pictures of my cookies. If I could make a living at it that's what I'd do.

I know there are several entrepreneurs on here so post your web sites and promote yourselves! It's allowed, remember?


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Boom Boom's Mom_@May 4 2005, 08:37 AM
> *I don't think I've posted here..  I'm a teacher in a private Catholic School and have been for the last year and a half.  I'm finishing my certification this week (yay!) and hoping the school will have a full time position for me.
> 
> I teach high school math, geometry, physics, pre calc and french.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=59591*


[/QUOTE]


A bit off-topic but, my 14 year old granddaughter wants to go to UWV because of the Forensics Science program there. It is one of two first choices for her, the other being UT Austin (to be near Nana I'll bet!). Do you have any personal information about UWV? 

She is a Freshman at Pope John Paul High School in Boca Raton this year and has mostly Honors classes and I just hope and pray she maintains her grades and gets her hearts desire.

She wants a part-time job as soon as she can and asked me if Morticians or Morgues hired teenagers.....I told her I didn't think so because they would need a higher level of maturity to deal with that environment. What happened to wanting to be a Cowgirl Ballerina? That was her career of choice at 7. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

Wow~~
Lots of different paths here! 

I am a hospital staff nurse. Worked in a hospital in Philadelphia for 27 years working kidney transplant, subspecialty surgery, ortho, med-surg, plastics.......even clinics.









When I moved to Delaware, I did case management for a homecare comany, worked in a childcare center called a PPEC (prescribed pediatric extended care) for medically fragile children. It was a blast! We got to play with the kids as well as take care of their medical needs. Alas, they did not have enough work for me (the census would change) And I ended up back in a hospital working just weekends, but making a full -time salary but it suits me because I have so much free time to spend with my family and my "babies".









All in all, I've been a nurse for 32 years now. Just had open-heart surgery a year ago, and saw what the other side of the bed is like!!!!







Quite an eye- opener! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@May 31 2005, 01:12 AM
> *Wow~~
> Lots of different paths here!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, what an interesting and accomplished career. One of my dearest friends had a kidney transplant a couple years ago; turned out it had a hidden virus; all sorts of complications; she ended up dying a few months ago....









I hope your surgery was a success.... sounds like it was! You are so lucky to just work weekends... That's something I'm jealous of!!







If I weren't so squeamish, I'd love to have been a nurse, but I am a big baby around blood, trauma, etc.


----------



## Lori_G (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+May 31 2005, 07:40 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what an interesting and accomplished career. One of my dearest friends had a kidney transplant a couple years ago; turned out it had a hidden virus; all sorts of complications; she ended up dying a few months ago....









I hope your surgery was a success.... sounds like it was! You are so lucky to just work weekends... That's something I'm jealous of!!







If I weren't so squeamish, I'd love to have been a nurse, but I am a big baby around blood, trauma, etc.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67089
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes, surgery was a big success! I had a CABG X6!! All brances of the 3 major arteries were blocked. I had such tiny vessels, that the surgeon said it was genetic, and that my vessels were pediatric sized. That is why they clogged at such an early age. I'm 54. I just prefer to think I have maltese sized vessels.









I am sorry about your friend with the transplant. It is a very very serious surgery even for someone who is healthy other than needing the transplant. It is sometimes a long road back to recovery.

I love working just the weekends. Suits me just fine! What is it you do?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lori_G_@May 31 2005, 09:15 PM
> *I love working just the weekends.  Suits me just fine!  What is it you do?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67371*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, I'm an executive VP for a niche consumer catalog but my everyday duties consist of being merchandise manager (design and select entire assortment), catalog manager (direct our artist, manage photo shoot, etc.) and web site manager (in charge of functionality, design, etc.). I've been with the company for 23 years... hard to believe it has been that long!


----------

